# UPDATE-Went into Rescue Golden needs help Gaston north carolina



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I just seen this on Facebook. It is not a terrier like listed but looks like a golden.

https://www.facebook.com/GastonACNC...93580.111198805634644/961153117305871/?type=3


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Goldenmum may be a good place to start with this guy. HIs photo breaks my heart.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Reading the posts, it looks like some of the NC Rescues have been contacted, but I agree with contacting Goldenmum to see if she can help.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I sent him onto to Neuse River Golden Retriever Rescue.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

fostermom said:


> I sent him onto to Neuse River Golden Retriever Rescue.


Thanks, this poor girl looks in rough shape. 
Hope she gets the help he needs.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I emailed GRR of Charlotte and they are aware she's there. Hopefully something will change for her.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am talking to TGRR about her too, hopefully one will come through!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Heartbreaking to see all those animals in need of help.
Sending prayers for this sweet girl.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

He looks a lot like my sisters hound dog mix. It's hard to tell if he is a golden because he is in such bad shape. Hopefully a rescue will take him.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Looks like they may have a rescue for this sweet old girl!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's great news.

Thank you nolefan, fostermom and goldenmum for contacting the GR Rescue Groups for this girl.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

rabernet said:


> Looks like they may have a rescue for this sweet old girl!



Several people are asking which Rescue Group is taking her so they can make donations to them. So far no info as to which Group it is.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So happy*

So happy a rescue group is taking her!!
Please let us know when you know which one.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I just clicked on the link to see if the Rescue that is taking her was posted. 
The link is no longer working, got a message saying the info is no longer available, hope that means she was pulled.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Can I just say that this is one of the worst shelters in NC? The volunteers do everything they can to help the animals, but the shelter staff has nothing to do with the volunteers and they won't even talk to them. That's a shelter that doesn't care about the animals and instead has made it about their egos and it just ticks me off that all of these animals have to die because of someone's stupid ego!


----------



## Jbird (Nov 2, 2009)

This dog looks to be safe

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=534413863384081&id=331196833705786&hc_location=ufi

However, there appears to be another golden there now that needs rescue

https://www.facebook.com/#!/GastonA...0.1447422932./962322490522267/?type=3&theater


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thank you Jbird, hope this new one gets the help it needs.
Looks like some GR Rescues have been notified.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Sent that one onto Neuse River, too. I always feel so sorry for the cats that are dumped with the dogs. Most dog rescues can't take the cat, too.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Someone needs to step up and take Buddy and his pet cat.


Max


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Sad, sad, sad, what is wrong with people dumping their dogs and cats (especially seniors!). I too passed this poor baby along, and I agree with fostermom; that kitty has little chance to make it out.......


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Just spoke to TGRR and they are following up on both of these senior Goldens.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

TGRR did not get either one, the female was rescued yesterday but I do not know by whom? The male went to the Charlotte GRR today......I hope they both can live out their years in a loving home!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

GoldenMum said:


> TGRR did not get either one, the female was rescued yesterday but I do not know by whom? The male went to the Charlotte GRR today......I hope they both can live out their years in a loving home!



I'm glad to hear they're both safe and into Rescue, I'll update the thread title. 

Looking at the FB page for the girl, it looks like a group out of RI took her-Halfway Home Rescue.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks to all*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> I'm glad to hear they're both safe and into Rescue, I'll update the thread title.
> 
> Looking at the FB page for the girl, it looks like a group out of RI took her-Halfway Home Rescue.


Thanks to all of you for giving us updates on these sweet Goldens!


----------

